# New to site, dw and I awaiting results from our 1st cycle of IVF



## denni769 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, Were both really new to this, so am unsure what to write. Started our 1st cycle of IVF at the Oxford Clinic in Oct.  We both donated eggs, and used donor sperm.  Dw has pcos so there were a few hicups along the way!! 

We managed to produce 4 fert eggs, and 3 made it to the balstocyst stage.  One went back in on Dec23rd, and now nervously waiting to test on the 3rd Jan.  Can't believe how emotional the journey has been so far.  Any support/help or stories would be great.

Particulary wanted to meet other gay women in the same boat.

Wishing everyone a happy ending xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hiya

Welcome to FF!

I have not done IVF egg share yet but a few of the girls have...

I know Lorna  and DW (Misspie) did a egg share cycle with JR oxford a few months back now... and i think Moo and DW used them also.

Good luck and hope you get a sticky BFP   

Em x


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello Denni & DP,

Welcome to FF! 

It is great news that your embryos got to the blastocyst stage - well done! The 2ww is very difficult but not long to go now. I hope you have a few things planned over the next few days to keep your mind off things.     

Good luck and I hope you get a postive result.      

Belbs xxx


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Denni and DP - good luck for testing on Sunday (if you haven't been naughty and tested already   ) Which of you had the embryo implanted? Best of luck,
Lisa x


----------



## denni769 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the well wishes. One night to go and testing in the morning. We haven't dared do one yet.
Laura (denni) had the embryo popped back in, i'm just donoring for now.
Fingers crossed for BFP in the morning

Mel x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Mel and Laura - best of luck for testing tomorrow.   x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Good luck to you both, hope today's result was great news!
Lottie x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

good luck for tomorrow... hope its a nice 2010 BFP!


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Good luck..... you've done soooooooooo well not testing early!!!

How'd it go?? 

Kat


----------



## denni769 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks again for all your thoughts

We had a BFP which we are thrilled about

fingers crossed all goes well now

Laura and Mel x x


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU bOTH!!!!! xxXxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Woo hoo congrats girlies


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations Laura and Mel! Have you got a date for your first scan yet?


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Thats amazing!!!! Congrats!!!!!

 

k


----------



## Magic3s (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Danni an DP,

Congratulation to your fantastic news!!   

Bimbo


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

congratulations Laura and Mel... here's to a straightforward 9 months.... fantastic news!!!! 

Rach and Julie


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau (Jul 19, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS LAURA & MEL!! 

You've brought tears to my eyes!  So happy for you!  

 Pray for us that we're as lucky as you guys.  We are ICSI-ing and due to have baseline scan on thursday.  Its so fantastic that you could egg share.  I do hope we can do that but we wanted to use my eggs first as I'm quite a bit older than my wifey and have a problematic FSH level.  If we fail or if we get lucky and then go for a second we'd love to egg share - i think we have to apply for it though with the HFEA.

Anyway, keep us updated.  I'm really happy for you both,

Nic


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Congratulations girls!! Fantastic news


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Laura and Mel that is great news!


----------



## denni769 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for your messages, we're starting to get to grips with the site x


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi Laura and Mel - just wanted to hop on and say a huge congrats on your BFP  

Our little man was 'made' at Oxford and now DP is 12 weeks with our second little miracle but she really had to go through the mill with treatment. I think everyone at the Oxford clinic are fabulous! 
It is wonderful that you have both donated too. I am really keen to but need to do it by July 2011 as I will be 36 then  . Right now we are being a bit selfish and just want to be free of fertility drugs/clinic appointments and just enjoy DP's pregnancy and the safe arrival of our baby. 
Mel, there is a thread I started on here a while ago for Mums to be who are not carrying. Would be nice to see you there sometime xx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Huge congrats Lauara and Mel...have a happy and healthy pregnancy....


----------



## HotChickies (Sep 19, 2009)

Congratulations Laura and Mel   Hope all goes well.

We got our BFP in 1 Jan (didn't even test earl!!). Got our first scan on 25 Jan. Hope your scan goes well.

xx


----------



## denni769 (Nov 25, 2009)

Congratulations to all with BFP's....HotChickies and Belbs

LottieMaz, we've gpt our fingers crossed for you.

Lesbo_mum.... beswt of luck with your app on the 14th.

Moo...congratulations to you too, I couldn't agree more about Oxford, we felt so comfortable there and the staff were so helpful and friendly, it made the travelling so worth it...don't think you are being selfish at all, you need time to yourselves as it's all quite a journey x x

Sorry if i've missed anyone, looking forward to getting to know you 

Laura x x


----------



## denni769 (Nov 25, 2009)

ooops i've just seen my spelling mistakes.......sorry x


----------

